# Pool interior



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

New job never did one of these before


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

How are you gonna get to the ceiling?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm figuring jump off the diving board with a paintbrush in hand


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually run ladders across the pool (covered by tarp) 4 of them with plywood over then with a frames or staging. This unless someone has a better suggestion. By the way this is a time and material job for the main room. All the other rooms have been quoted as normal


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

LA Painter said:


> How are you gonna get to the ceiling?


I'd span a 20' plank over the pool on ladders.


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

Ive done one and we ran double planks so it's a little wider, and attached them to perrys on both sides. Work from one end to the other, move perrys and get back on and go the other direction. Worked very well.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Aluminum picks as we call them here. You should be able to rent or borrow, much more stable than ladders. These are made for horizontal usage, similar weight classes as ladders.


----------

